# Price of 1 gram of gold



## blass (26 Jan 2010)

From peoples experience is EUR35 a fair price to purchase 1 gram of .9999 pure gold bullion?


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jan 2010)

Yes, it appears so. http://www.goldprice.org/gold-price-per-gram.html


----------



## george.shaw (26 Jan 2010)

Investment grade gold (0.9999 coins and bars) is trading at €773 per ounce as per 
http://www.lbma.org.uk/?area=stats&page=gold/2010dailygold

If you divide 773 by 32 (roughly 32 grammes in a troy ounce) one gets €24. 
€35 is 45% over €24 so not sure - suppose it depends on whether it is a coin or bar?


----------



## JoeB (5 Feb 2010)

Yes, I don't think that's a good price... I registered with Bullion Vault yesterday and got a free gram, valued at 24.87... I have sold it for that price and offered to buy another gram for 24.85.. (of course I still lose out because of commissions..., that's why they also give a free Euro, pound and dollar with the free gram to allow a few trades)

I think it's great fun to get a free gram and experiment with the site and processes before committing a few thousand if it all seems ok...


----------

